# 1982 Stanza: Cracked Head?



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

I've got an awesome, reliable, powerful little 1982 stanza with only 130,000 mi. on it that has just developed a rather frightening problem.

For the last few days I was noticing that i smelled radiator fluid and the car seemed to be getting really warm and was eating up water with no apparent leaks. Tonight I noticed that water was visibly leaking from around the right hand side of the exhaust manifold. It is also burning and dripping out of the tailpipe.

I can only assume that the engine was deviod of anti-freeze (meaning water only) and the recent cold wave froze the water in the engine and cracked the block/head.

Does this seem to be a decent assumption? 

What do you guys think?

- Casey


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The head may be cracked. Was the radiator slushy or full of ice? Usually the radiator hose will split or the radiator itself will puff up because it is softer and has more surface exposure.

Troy


----------

